# Pier regulars



## brandonf13

Alright, how about we post pics up of ourselves with fish from the pier, so we can put a name with a face? Dont matter if your from Okaloosa ( i fish it the most ) pensacola, whatever... Just think it will be cool to see who is on the forums that you didnt know before.


----------



## cotton

okay...










I'm not exactly a regular, but I go from time to time; this is my first ling from last year; didn't get to go this year (moving and work), but I hope to go more from now on...


----------



## Boggy Basin Boy

Dude Whos that little girl?ONLY KIDDIN NICE KING.:clap


----------



## nb&twil

im not really a regular on any pier anymore. but i was certainly a regular on navarre.

here's my last pensacola pier trip.

<img src="http://www.forumpictureprocessor.com/pictureprocessor/images/octkings.jpg">

<img src="http://www.forumpictureprocessor.com/pictureprocessor/images/octking.jpg">


----------



## Boggy Basin Boy

nice pair of kings will.


----------



## BigFishKB




----------



## brandonf13

Nice Kings!! Keep them coming:clap


----------



## John B.

Do i Win???


----------



## GONU

Nice King!:bowdown


----------



## JLMass

> *VS200B (10/6/2007)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do i Win???




dont let him fool ya that fish was only 20lbs hes just real small :letsdrink















:crying

im taking medicine for a cold i cant control what i post


----------



## John B.

Mr. lucas.... you're only about 3'11"... i wouldn't be talking!

that fish was about 40lbs, and ate an 18" bluefish.

what did those flatties eat today Lucas???


----------



## JLMass

live bull minnows i lost a stud right before we left no net so i tried to reel him up but without that wind i couldn't do it you should of seen the first 2 i caught the wind made them fly like kites above the pier i never had to bring down a flounder before.


----------



## John B.

i know... i was surfing right there...i almost got 'flatty slapped' on multiple occasions.:doh


----------



## Tyler Massey

This was my first king of the year back in April, It was raining like a bitch that day.


----------



## John B.

> *tmass (10/8/2007)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my first king of the year back in April, It was raining like a bitch that day.


i see roddy pate in the background!


----------



## tiderider

and I see me right next to Roddy!!!!:clap


----------



## bigruss

> *tiderider (10/8/2007)*and I see me right next to Roddy!!!!:clap




Nice fish. I see your newell reel. Whats pole are you using with it? Also what ounce are you using to throw? Just curious I got one myself.


----------



## Linda

Here's a pic of Ernie & I from this past Spring


----------



## Jig n Hawgs

Great Pics


----------



## rychefiji1

While I'd like to be more of a "regular" at the pier, living in Virginia (and next week North Carolina) gets in the way.


----------



## tiderider

> Nice fish. I see your newell reel. Whats pole are you using with it? Also what ounce are you using to throw? Just curious I got one myself.


It's a Texas setup for lack of a better term. The Newell 546 is on a hoss 10 ft Allstar rod rated at 40-60lb loaded with a whole lot of 50lb test. I think that was about an 8 ounce chunk of lead. I usually don't fish on the bottom around here but I brought it out last winter when the Big Bulls were running, just for fun.

Obie


----------



## konz

Although the t-pier is my stomping grounds, I frequent the p-cola pier every now and then.


----------



## whatiswithhim

My name is Matthew Vermilliano(Formerly May) I worked at Navarre Pier the last year it stood. I know alot of you for sure but I thought I'd post it's been a while and I have been fishing Okaloosa pier all this year.


----------



## riley




----------



## riley




----------



## paleoguy

Love this time of year. Am heading for the pier in about 45 minutes!!!


----------



## surfstryker

Larry, T-pier regular.


----------



## Boggy Basin Boy

Been there once









Or twice


----------



## John B.

> *Boggy Basin Boy (10/15/2007)*Been there once
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or twice


tourist do catch fish!!!

just kidding!

so when are you gonna tell me where you caught all those flounder that day???oke


----------



## tom1s

the first one isnt from around here, the second is just me showing off how big i thought the one that got away was :doh


----------



## lil_fisherman

i'll get to meet some of ya sometime


----------



## Boggy Basin Boy

Alabama point vs

trick is hittin them early early spring.As soon as you think they should be there start lookin.

Im fixin to catch them going back.Look for the coldest nastiest night you can get and go lookin.

Good luck.


----------



## Tim

Rebuild Navarre Pier Now!:banghead


----------



## konz

Tim that's the funniest king I've ever seen...lol


----------



## JoshH

> *Tim (10/24/2007)*Rebuild Navarre Pier Now!:banghead




Wow mice Amberking


----------



## HookSet

mostly fish okaloosa, haventbeenout there in a while though.. you'll catch me out there whenever i have a day off and when the weathers right!! i work to damn much!!


----------



## JHOGUE

MASHIN!! The 2 ling pics are different one was 36lbs and the other was 41lbs


----------



## John B.

look at B-rad in the background of that first pic.... hahaha


----------



## willie joe

i used to be a regular im just so busy now i havent had a chance to go out there



















jeremy that was one MEAN puffer fish


----------



## John B.

i see Scott Bass in the background of that pic.....

YEAH BOE.... GIT-R-DUN....:banghead


----------



## Sam Roberts

31 pound dink....


----------



## John B.

yeah, one of like 5 you've caughtoke


----------



## Tyler Massey

> *VS200B (11/2/2007)*i see Scott Bass in the background of that pic.....
> 
> YEAH BOE.... GIT-R-DUN....:banghead




Look to the far right....it's half of Mike Moore..:bowdown..


----------



## John B.

> *tmass (11/3/2007)*[hr
> 
> ...Look to the far right....it's half of Mike Moore..:bowdown..


yeah, and half is still too damn much:banghead


----------



## Linestretcher

Nice catch!!!!::clap


----------



## John B.

yeah, and ten times the whiney ass ******* as me too


----------



## Boggy Basin Boy

Thats a very interesting outlook vs about mike.


----------



## Sam Roberts

yea one day mike will be your friend and then the next day you try to talk to him and he just gives you a blank look and it's akward.....:looser but he's an alabama fan so i guess he's alright.


----------



## Travis Gill

I gotta agree with chickenbone on this one, Mike is a great fisherman, but acts like he owns the whole dang pier and bitches about alot of stuff.


----------



## JLMass

he considers tyler a good role model


----------



## John B.

Mike is one hell of a fisherman, BUT... he will cast all the way across the pier to snake a fish, and heave forbid you do it to him... he's a hypocrit... and whine's about everything.

this is the same mike moore that tried to get the pier toban the use of hardtails for king bait that we are talking about, right?


----------



## Travis Gill

We were all throwing at a fish last year and I accidently knocked over his mountain dew that was sitting on the rail, he cussed me out and bitched at methe rest of the day, I really thought he was about to hit me in the face.


----------



## John B.

Chip!.... i'm all jacked up on mountain dew!!!.... i'm gonna jump on you like a spider monkey!


----------



## Travis Gill

He really did about jump on me like a spider monkey, I was thinking Oh jeez I'm about to get in a fight with a 40 something year old man.


----------



## HammerTime25-06

I think everyone on the Pier had a Tear in there eye when Mike left to go back to BFE and hopefully look for a Job ! If my goals in life were to stand on the pier 15 hours a day for 5 months and talk about how "stupid" everyone else is I would be a prick too !! Dont get me wrong I would rather Fish than work but I also like having other thing in life too ....


----------



## willie joe

one time i brought some freshly caught cigs that i brined over night

i had about ten left. he asked me for one so i gave him one he asked me for another, i said what the hell i gave him one more.

then i had one left he asked me for it i said no sir its my last one.

5 minutes later i hooked a slot red and had it at the pier he said here is your net and handed me a net that was so tangled even a magician couldnt get untangled. 

thanks for the last cig he said as he walked off.


----------



## John B.

2 words that sum him up.

SELFISH AND HYPOCRITICAL!!


----------



## Travis Gill

He also refused to let someone use his gaff when it was the only one on the pier, because according to him no one out there was "qualified" enough to use it and I don't know why he wouldn't gaff it himself. This resulted in one of my buddies losing a cobia due to no gaff. If that ain't wrong I don't know what is.


----------



## John B.

i was there... i can't remember the kids name... derek was pissed.


----------



## Travis Gill

It was jabo or Yabo dunno how you spell it. His real name is jeremy.


----------



## getbent

my net ,gaff, flashlight are all allways ready to go for any of my bros on the pier , bridge etc


----------



## John B.

YABO!!!!... that's his name...

i couldn't belive that crap.... only gaff on the pier...

remember the day John-michael tried to fight me.... hahaha


----------



## John B.

get down!


----------



## JLMass

thats our jacket chicken bone


----------



## John B.

> *JLMass (11/4/2007)*thats our jacket chicken bone


what can i say.... it was colder than a witch's titty in a brass bra.


----------



## JLMass

did you read a book of smart ass remarks or are you just that dam good


----------



## John B.

i try...

how'd you like that one earlier today?


----------



## JLMass

hilarious


----------



## Dplantmann

I'll fish the piers sometimes when I'm visiting, but fishing for me is getting away from it all. Solitude is the

key. I don't mind a couple other folks present, but crowds are not my thing. Too many competing interests.

I no longer will go out on the head boats because of the same reason. If I can't find a charter with less

then six people fishing, then I don't go on a charter that visit. 



By the way, I do love crowds when not fishing, or waiting in line. People watching is a great spectator

sport. I also am constantly in contact with thousands of folks in my line of work, I love interacting with

them. 



Oh yeah! that mike fellow is an A-1 Prick! Sounds like he needs to go swimming!



Looking forward to a little solitude in March



Dplantmann (iIf plants could vote, our next president would be a filbert!)


----------



## ironman172

I don't understand?...







....Mike has always been nice and respectful to me when I'm there fishing on the pier in the spring(and I'm a googan)....first met him on the Panama city pier, the year Gary Wells got kicked off the Pensacola pier, (over first shot...I think) he has shared alot of info. on cobia fishing from the pier....maybe it's the compatition thing.... with you all, that I'm really not in that mix!!!:toast:grouphug










Thanks Drew for taking this picture!!!:clap


----------



## cobiaphil

I was thinking Oh jeez I'm about to get in a fight with a 40 something year old man.

Hey Freespool he is older than me and I'm 54.

Jeremy you are the man!!!


----------



## PorknBeans

I'm a regular in the summer.....when i'm not in chicago


----------



## Kingfshr

Yeap Mike Moore & Gary "mouth" Wells are Dickheads!!!!!


----------



## biggamefishr

you brought a year and a half old thread back to the top just to call someone a dickhead?


----------



## [email protected]

thats hilarious...


----------



## Bill Me

Better yet, its his first ever post.


----------



## John B.

hahaaaaa.... damn this thread is old!


----------



## Chris V

I don't think I've ever seen a thread this old get one more kick to call someone a dickhead!

Thats awesome!


----------



## salt-life

bump haha


----------



## southern yakker

Dickheads,haha


----------



## flukedaddy

I agree this is one funny thread that I never saw.... Lucas calling someone short is classic when he can't even see over the rail without assistance.


----------



## salt-life

lets continue this thread, shall we


----------



## brandonf13

Haha I can't believe I started this thread years ago... I was such a googan.


----------



## shootnstarz

A lot of you look exactly the same, a red X in a little box.

Rick


----------



## ironman172

Dang


----------



## cajun creationz

one from the beach..weird:thumbup:


----------



## Boat-Dude

Beautiful red fish dude. :thumbup:


----------



## cajun creationz

thanks


----------



## landlocked

*let's keep it goin!!*

Here's a couple regulars for ya (P'cola):


----------



## fishnhuntguy

A lot of the pictures are just red "X"s. Sign in and right click.....still red x. whats up with that?


----------



## XnotedgeanymoreX

fishnhuntguy said:


> A lot of the pictures are just red "X"s. Sign in and right click.....still red x. whats up with that?


Probably dead links... this thread is like 5 years old.


----------

